# Before beginning a new thread -



## Highlander II (Aug 24, 2006)

Before beginning a new thread for any movie in this section:


 Use the *Advanced Search* feature to verify that the film you wish to discuss does not already have a thread - there are a LOT of movies listed in this section.
** verify both the movie title and year of release
** use *imdb.com* to verify spelling and release dates


 If no thread currently exists, begin a new thread and list in the Title box:
** the movie's title 
** the movie's year of release


 Movies in a series may be listed either separately or together.


 If you find multiple threads for the same movie, link them in a reply here and a moderator will look into merging them together.


----------

